# Ideal romantic partner from each if the four temperaments (SJ, SP NT and NF)



## Alphar (Jun 1, 2015)

If you had to choose one personality type from each of the four temperaments to be your ideal partner, what would they be and why? This can be from past experience or just theory.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

ISFJ - I've never dated one but I have a couple of good friends who I get on with. I find they really balance and ground me. They are a good influence on me. They basically teach me how to just be nice and remember what's really important. I also like ISTJ and I'm kinda curious about ESTJ (but I've never met one with anything really in common). I do like some ISTJ's but I prefer to date a feeling type to balance me out so it I'd definitely pick ISFJ.

ISFP - This one is easy. They are so different to me yet we can have so much in common. They are mysterious and exciting to me and intelligent in ways which I'm not. I am dating one now and we do have communication problems when conflicts arise but it's definitely worth it. I love ISFP's as a type.

ENTP - I can't choose between ENTP and ENTJ. Entj might be good influence on me to get stuff done but actually I think I'd prefer ENTP to be more fun and exciting. I need more Ne in my life. Definitely not a fellow introvert as they'd be too similar. Fine as friends but I can't imagine dating one. The ones I get on with feel more like siblings to me and they'd have too many of the same issues as me for a relationship - I think it would be too...stale.

INFJ - I love xNFP's but more as friends for some reason. I get on so well with them but just can't imagine actually dating one..I think it would all be too dreamy and all over the place. I think I am too similar to them. I need someone to ground me or something. IDK I just prefer them as great friends so far... I have dated INFJ before and it was pretty bad in the end but I know it can also be a really good match. Second would be ENFJ only because although I can definitely imagine dating one, I think I would feel too much like the kid or something in the relationship and they are so sociable but in a way which I might feel left out. I feel like I'd have more to offer an INFJ than an ENFJ and although I like to be looked after I think with an ENFJ it might become too much and one sided. Even though INFJ can be too sanctimonious and controlling there can also be a really great connection there.


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

This is an interesting exercise, especially since I tend to want my partners to be from a particular temperament. I think I'd get along better with an NF than an SJ, at least in a romantic relationship. But if there was suddenly only one temperament group left other than me and I still wanted to be in a relationship, I could probably still end up in one under the right circumstances.

SJ - Although I do have some SJ friends and family members who I love dearly, they're often the ones who I feel like we just don't get each other. I think of the four SJ types, my best bet would be an ISFJ. My mom is an ISFJ and we have a very good relationship and can talk about a variety of subjects, even if we don't always understand each other.

SP - Probably ISFP, because we'd both have Fi. If this was an artistic ISFP, we'd understand each other's desire to create, which is very important to me.

NT - I would totally date an INTP. I actually know several of them, and I find most of them very easy to get along with. It's really fun talking about different theories with them, and if I'm talking to one that has really developed Ne, I tend to feel a pretty strong connection with them. It's not always a romantic connection, but there's at least that feeling of having found a potential kindred spirit, just one who approaches life more logically than I do, which I find fascinating.

NF - I could see myself with any NF type, except maybe an ENFJ. They make great friends, but I think with their need to take care of people and my need to be independent, we'd clash. If I had to pick one, though, I think I'd pick an ENFP. Being another NFP type, he'd get me on a level that most other types wouldn't, but being an extrovert, he'd actually approach me, rather than both of us hiding out in our little INFP bubbles and waiting for the other person to do the approaching while trying to figure out the best way to see if the other person was interested without showing our own interest.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Well if you go by Keirsey's theory, NT & NFs should be together, and SP & SJs should be together. Personally I would love being in a relationship with a fellow NF or an SFP. I could see myself potentially being with an NT but... I have a hard time with Thinking types. It could happen though.


----------



## Exquisitor (Sep 15, 2015)

Guardian: ISFJ - I think a guardian would be my last choice of the four, because they tend to be a bit rigid, practical and conventional for my tastes; but I think an ISFJ would be nice, I don't think we'd clash that much. I've dated an ISTJ before and that didn't work out very well, since we were both so stubborn while the linear/abstract thinking contrast really caused some tension.

Artisan: ISTP - I reckon they'd be challenging for me to get close to, but I like the attitude they seem to have. I can respect independence, straightforward realism and an aversion to bullshitting. It seems like they know what they're going to do and they do just it, and are surprised when other people are impressed.

Idealist: evenly split between INFP and INFJ - both are really interesting to me in their own ways. I'm dating an INFJ who is fascinating, analytical, and fiercely intelligent. But I also think the qualities I associate with INFPs are very attractive: individualism, desire for authenticity, idealism, intensity, imagination. I can't help but be drawn to people like that.

Rational: ENTP - I fancy their dynamic energy. I think they'd make a great creative partner, if I could keep up. They have a lot of natural qualities I'd like to work on in myself. I like that they're so provocative and enthusiastic. And there's nothing more attractive than a quick wit.


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

Guardian: ISTJ, maybe ESTJ. Probably wouldn't work out as I deplore tradition/hierarchical duty and prefer to question everything.

Artisan: ISTP. I could definitely see this working out with a lot of effort, but the N/S thing could be a problem. I quite enjoy the company of the ISTPs I know, though.

Idealist: INFJ, but he'd have to be really mature. I know a lot of INFJs (comparatively speaking, of course, as they're very rare), and only one of them is put together enough to spend time with regularly. F types drive me crazy--it's the one trait I just can't wrap my head around, as I can't imagine viewing the world that way, or why it would be beneficial to. It's not for lack of trying though.

Rational: INTP or ENTP, but I'd go for any of them. I think I really need another rational. Unfortunately, most NT guys are looking for a more classically feminine NF, which I find infuriating. Sorry, but don't come complaining to me about your over-emotional girlfriend when you could have chosen someone else.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

All in theory, and this changes on a whim, but: ESFJ, ISTP, ENTP, and INFJ. Basically give me Fe/Ti and we're good.


----------



## thealchemist (May 19, 2012)

ESTP-Adventurous, intelligent, spontaneous, always wanting to go out and do something new. The "fun relationship." 

ISTJ- The meeting of the minds, in the opposite cognitive function order could be something new and fun. Would really just like to see the dynamic, honestly.

ENFP-Only if they were well developed. Immature, very emotionally reactive ENFP's drive me up a fucking wall.

ENTJ-Such a hard choice as I would date ENTJ/ENTP/INTJ. The extraversion, debating Te, the Ni vs Ne would be great. Never met an ENTJ in their 20's. It would be of interest. Already dated INTP and that's a no go.


----------



## rieth (Jan 15, 2014)

INFJ speaking here...
I tend to be anxious and overly orderly and perfectionist, so i need a "P" temperament to relax me and help me remember how to play and have fun! 

I love "Ti". They don't get caught up in my temporary emo-dramas, and there is something so cute about how they have trouble with expressing/dealing with their emotions and I can help them in that way.

I know I sound like a basketcase, but I am happily married to an INTP!

I have also been very attracted to STPs in the past, but they are not attracted to me at all (I don't do the things they like with them, like sports and skydiving and car-fixing and rappeling over steep cliffs, I guess...sorry for the stereotyping!  And most things that came out of my mouth, were greeted with a blank stare. So I think INTP is a better match - he gets all my jokes...


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Guardian: ISFJ
Artisan: ISFP or another ESTP
Rational: ENTP
Idealist: ENFJ


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

SJ - estj 
NF- infp
NT- entp 
SP- Istp(❤)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

Very interesting excercise, it made me think and investigate. I've chosen pragmatically. Since I'm an eternal dreamer and overanalyze ideas with no practical use, I need someone who is more down-to-earth. These are, I suppose, Sensors rather than iNtuitives, especially the introverted ones. I'm somewhat afraid of Extroverts. However, I wouldn't chose an iNtuitive Introvert because I don't need another me, only INTPs maybe.

Guardian: ISTJ - I need a thinker. It's nice to talk to feelers time to time, but I wouldn't like to date them. This type seems to be analytical and reflective, which I highly appreciate, as well as practical, which I am not and desperately need my boyfriend to be.

Artisan: ISTP - We share a reflective nature and introversion. And as well as with my guardian choice, I value a lot their practical skills. I also like their lack of emotions but, when I really feel blue, they are here to calm me down.

Rational: ENTJ - They don't just think about their ideas and theories, they realize them. As an introvert, I often lack the ability to have it my way, I'm not comfortable when dealing with people. A type with similar visions who's extroverted enough to come to light with them and convince people could be a good choice.

Idealist: ENFJ - It would be nice to have a company of an intelligent teacher with similar interests so I could listen to him and learn from him. I struggle with being diplomatic so i'll need someone to do it for me.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Alphar said:


> If you had to choose one personality type from each of the four temperaments to be your ideal partner, what would they be and why? This can be from past experience or just theory.


Check this out. HelloQuizzy.com: The Best Personality Type for You Test

I got ISFJ which is my wife's personality. So far so good.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Guardian
ISTJ- I've dated ISFJ's and ISTJ's, and although Socionics disagrees, ISTJ's are way easier to handle. Very low maintenance, blunt sense of humor and not offended by me. 

Artisan
ESTP- Sexy. As. Fuck. Always down to do something new.

Idealist
INFJ- I adore INF's, and from my experience INFJ's are more understanding of me than INFP's.

Rational
INTP- Get along with them perfectly.


----------



## Bel Esprit (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm surprised so many people have picked ISFJ. I don't really care for them.

*ISTJ* - Good friends with one we did have something romantic going on for awhile. I can relate surprisingly well to this type. (ESTJs are a bit much and I can only tolerate SFJs for so long.)

*ENTJ* - I'm fond of all NTs, especially INTJs and ENTPs, but I prefer extroverts and some one who challenges me which is what judgers tend to do. (Hardest choice of all types.)

*ENFJ* - A lot of my closest relationships are with NFJs and despite it being my match according theory, we seem to compliment each other in the best ways.

*ESTP* - Not too sure about this one. I would rather not date another Fi user and of the small portion of SPs I've encountered, ESTPs have seemed the most interesting. Also enjoy the challenge of some one different than myself.


Temperaments aside, I prefer ENXXs, have only ever been strongly attracted to ENXXs, and I'm inclined to think I'm going to end up with an ENXX in the long run.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

ISTJ
ISTP
XNFP
INTP

Based on past experiences, they're the easiest to get along with in a compatible fashion.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

NF- I've had good experiences with other INFPs. I don't know why. I understand their sensitivity and passion, we can be creative together, the Fi-dom makes sense to me and I feel like neither of us impose on the other's space/emotions. The mutual introversion thing is pretty helpful in general but I've never tried dating an ENFP. My relationships with ENFJs can be fun but they seem pretty one-sided and I feel mowed over. I do not understand INFJs at all.

NT- Realistically, INTJ. I get along very well with INTJs in general. Contrary to stereotype, I don't find them to be cold or ruthless or pompous, except for a few cultish internet breeds. In general I find them to be very open, willing to talk at great length about so many topics, and consider what I have to say without immediate judgement. They can be very profound or at least offer insight from perspectives I hadn't considered which can be a rare thing. They like to talk, they like to explore theory, and that is so important to me in a partner. 

I am attracted to the INTP archetype but I think it is because my first love was an INTP. In practice, they don't always work out so well for me. The opposing introverted judging function is intriguing but also I feel dismissed a lot.

SJ- Lord, I don't know. Zero experience. Possibly ESFJ, but might run into similar issues as I do with ENFJs, but not as likely for some reason. Maybe the Si over the Se helps it be less intense/draining for me. One of my two best friends is an ESFJ and I actually think we'd work pretty well romantically if our lives weren't in conflicting forms of chaos.

SP- ISTPs are hot. That's my profound contribution. I have experience and more I could say but I'm getting a migraine and need to lay down. Maybe this topic is bad for me, haha.


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

SJ: ESFJ - obvious choice as it's pretty much my ideal partner.

SP: ISTP - our Se and Ni could compliment one another and I would be interested in having a relationship with a Ti-dom just to see how our Tx are different.

NT: ENTP - I have a very close ENTP friend and if our sexual orientations were compatible, we would be a great match.

NF: ENFP - it looks like a type that might work well with me. No personal experience though.


----------



## untested methods (May 8, 2015)

*SJ:* ISFJ, I imagine. I've come to like reasonably mature Fe a lot, probably through some kind of accelerated Stockholm Syndrome from INFJs.

*SP:* ISFPs would be the most similar and I might like the Se twist. I don't know much about it at all, which is a bonus when it's paired with Fi.

*NT:* ... ENTP. I don't have a lot of experience here, but I know a probable ENTP and I'm basing this off that. Love the Ne, love the Ti, love the Fe. Mostly, no strong opinions on NTs either way.

*NF:* Probably INFJ. One of my close friends is an INFJ and I imagine someone with a similar style of thinking, only romantic. It's brought me to some growth periods for the better over the past year. After my last relationship pretty much stagnated to death, that kind of chemistry and constructive conflict is something I'm drawn to.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

ESTJ ~ Well they are my dual after all. They need to actually use their Ne (or I'll get bored) and Fi (or I'll get hurt and lonely), but I can see it working.

ISFP ~ Though I seem to find fictional ISTPs attractive I don't know that it would actually work. With ISFP, it could be explosive if our Fi clashes, but I feel like they are the most likely to be interested in the things I am interested in?

INFJ ~ My fiancé's type so this is kind of a no-brainer. I find that we can connect but we are still different enough that there are always things to discover. 

ENTP ~ I could also see INTP working well. I have a lot of good INTP friends, but I feel like an ENTP would be more likely to actually approach me and bring me out of my shell. I tend to have really engaging conversations with them.


----------



## gardengnome (Dec 12, 2014)

Idealist - ENFP. I like their minds and how their Ne manifests. It interests me how ENFPs balance optimism and pessimism, in that they acknowledge the negative about things but they don't want it to cloud their demeanor

Rational - .......INTJ 

Artisan - ISFP. They're usually very creative and pretty insightful, yeah they're might be that sensory/intuitive barrier but I think the Fi connection would be intruiging

Guardian - I can't picture me with an STJ so..... ESFJ? There are some ESFJs who kinda have somewhat of an ENTP vibe about them when their Ne comes out............ so yeah


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

SJ - ESTJ - I've heard that it is not uncommon for INFP 9w1s get married to ESTJs and I'm not surprised; I have a big respect for ESTJs, their inner strength, blunt honesty and tenacity really inspire and motivate me. With the right ESTJ, I could see a challenging but rewarding marriage where we could both grow and mature. 

SP - ISFP - I have an ISFP friend; she is loving, kind, accepting, interesting, layered and a wonderful person to have in one's life. If male ISFPs have similar traits, then anybody in a relationship with one would be blessed. 

NT - INTx - I have an infinite respect for INTJs' emotional self control, intelligence, civility, depth and an infinite curiosity for INTPs humour, way of thinking, originality and enthusiasm so honestly, I'd be lucky to be in a relationship with either.

NF - ENFJ - After spending time with an ENFJs I feel warm in side, have a beaming smile on my face and feel brilliant about myself. You guys have a such a great effect on me and you deserve to know that you are amazing people and to be in a relationship would make me feel unworthy but oh so happy.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ISTJ - I don't know that I'd do well with SJ types but I find shared Te relateable. 

ESFP- shadow type, in case I get bored with life. haha.

ENFP - second would be INFP. I like the shared Fi. But I think I'm too introverted to maintain closeness with most other introverts.

ENTJ? - I don't really know with the NT's. Probably ENTJ or ENTP. Though there are immature tendencies in both that I don't like. I am leaning a bit more towards ENTJ only because my tolerance for/chemistry with Fe (especially a less developed Fe) is very low, lol.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting, cuz this actually made me think and what I notice is that I get actually attracted to differences between me and them.

SJs - ESTJ. ISTJ could work too, but I find it so hard to begin and maintain a conversation. But a Te dom is much easier for me to talk to, as they are initiators and pretty clear with what they are saying. 

SPs - ESTPs. This is hard, cuz SPs are the least interesting to me romantically. The similarities and the differences are just the wrong way. But I guess an ESTP would be fun, even though probably the most impossible relationship imaginable. ESFPs might actually be better.

NTs - ENTJ and also INTJ. NTPs I get along just too well with for it to be exciting. Best friends - yes please.

NFs - INFJs. I think I have met one in real life and that Ni with that social awareness and politeness is very interesting and playful. The rest of NFs - I feel we are too similar again, for it to be interesting. Though if I had the choice I would probably just not go with another NF in the first place.


----------



## nautilus_5 (Sep 9, 2015)

bluekitdon said:


> Check this out. HelloQuizzy.com: The Best Personality Type for You Test
> 
> I got ISFJ which is my wife's personality. So far so good.


Oh jeez, I got INTJ. I'm screwed.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Guardian: ESTJ (A healthy ESTJ I like ESTJs I have no idea why so many people have a problem with them they do not bug me)

Artisan: I like all SPs, Could see myself with any SP

Rational: NTJ (A healthy one-I like their Ni/Te)

Idealist: A healthy NFJ (both my siblings are NFJs I love NFJs when they are healthy)


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

ESTP: Money

ESTJ: Money

ENFJ: Money

ENTJ: Money











ETA: Who I would get along with best would likely be:

SP: Toss up between any except the ESTP. Judging by my ESTP sister, I would quickly become a frustrating drag on his exciting life.

SJ: ISTJ. I get along with ISTJs.

NF: ENFJ. I'm married to one. Seems to work for the most part. 

NT: I got along great with my ENTP friend, so maybe ENTP. I get some kind of feeling that I would like the slower pace and focus of an INTJ more, though.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP - I'm attracted more to similarities than differences, and I could definitely see myself living comfortably with several of my INFP friends, so I think it likely that a romantic relationship would go well also. There is of course the issue of who is going to tackle the things other types are better at, but as long as it doesn't turn into one party feeling like they're being forced into becoming the opposite of themselves - if both share in those uncomfortable tasks - then I think it would work quite well. 

ISFP - this is my husband's type. I feel like there is a special connection between fellow Fi folk that just makes me feel comfortable like no other types can, at least of the people whose types I know, it's the FPs who I feel safest with, who I tend to sense an instant 'kindred spirit' vibe with. While the Se vs. Ne difference is significant in some ways, when I find an Fi person with similar values and tastes to mine it pretty much feels like magic. I really appreciate ISFP's creativity and their generally accepting, live and let live approach to others. 

INTP - the Ne connection is great fun in conversations, I appreciate their open-mindedness and ability to see many sides of things, their love of debate and less care for feelings and tact can definitely be a problem, but I feel like their Ne and perceiver-ness can also help them come off less harsh and intimidating than TJs do. 

SJs are the hardest to decide between because none of them are very close to ideal. I suppose I might go with ISTJ only because I was very close with my ISTJ mom while growing up and so I'm pretty familiar with dealing with the particular issues that tend to come up. I'm not sure if ISFJ would actually be a slightly easier alternative or not. I certainly have some issues with Fe, but it might not be any worse than dealing with Te. I do think that it helps to have their dominant as Si at least so it's not a complete reverse set up.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

INTJ-I personally think that i would be happiest in a relationship with another INTJ, because i like people that resemble my personality, even though i do not find my personality all that great.

INFJ-As for NFs, i choose INFJs because of our dominant Ni function. The most thought provoking and stimulating conversations i had were with Ni dominant people. 

ISTJ-As for SJ, i choose ISTJs because they are very logical, calm in my experience, and they do not need much support, they can stand on their own. 

ESTP-I do not know how to explain this the right way. I never get along with SPs, unless they are ESTP. I do not know why, i just get along with them. Their acts that i would maybe find illogical, or their need for fun, i find attractive or funny.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Existentialismz said:


> I'm surprised so many people have picked ISFJ. I don't really care for them.


Oh come on, they nearly always get the short end of the stick. Be happy they got love!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

ISFJ : I've generally loved all of the ones I've been close to. They're easy, they're incredibly easy to be with. I wouldn't mind ISTJ that much either but I know there would be a disconnect (I'm not sure how well I do with Te users. Externally, it's fine. Internally there's a sense of disconnect)

INTP : Of all the "NT" types I've communicated with on this website, INTPs have been the ones I've found the most amount of amusing wit from. Wonderful conversations. The guy I tutor piano is an INTP. There used to be another one in my anatomy + astronomy class in high school and I used to glue myself to him, he was incredibly funny in such a... dry, dry way. 

ISTP : Best male friend is one. I've liked him for years now. Incredibly into philosophy. Reactive, in the moment. Very fascinating to look at. Our conversations flow well. 

This other one is hard for me. Not INFPs. I've been very good friends with some of them and I know conversation can be wonderful but not them for a similar reason why I didn't pick ISFP despite having a best friend who is one. ENFJ might not work... I might be overwhelmed with that. I would forever feel uncomfortable with an INFJ, regardless of how well we might get along. Possibly ENFP. John R. Dilworths personality, that would be interesting.


----------



## Lerena (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't know actually. This would involve me spending time with multiple people of each type over a long period of time and figuring out which one drains me less. Currently, I have ruled out these types as my ideal type:

SJs: ISTJ and ESFJ.
SPs: ISTP, ISFP, ESTP, and ESFP.
NTs: INTJ, INTP, and ENTJ.
NFs: INFP, INFJ, and ENFJ.

However, the types I have excluded are not necessarily "properly" excluded. There is some room for error in the types I have chosen to omit from consideration. However, I do believe we are considering our ideal type. Our ideal partner may not necessarily be the type we consider most ideal at the time of posting in this thread.

ESTJ, ENTP, ENFP, and ISFJ are left. So, my ideal type is probably one of those 4. Since I chose two SJ types, that increases the possibility that an SJ is ideal for me. Yea, I have no idea. I haven't interacted with any ESTJs to my knowledge. 

I suppose I'll have to go with ISFJ for right now. I mean, I am dating one and so far the relationship is doing well.


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

SJ's - ISFJ's: I admire their sense of loving duty, as well as their goofy side.

SP's - ISFP's: I don't know any real-life ISFP's, but I think I would enjoy their sense of in-the-moment warmth.

NT's - This is hard, since I don't think I would want another NT. However, if I were to pick, maybe...ENTP?

NF's - INFJ's: I think we have the potential of really understanding each other on an intuitive level.


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

Hmm... never thought about this before, so this should be very interesting!

SJ- ISTJ: I'm not sure why. I met an ISTJ a few months back, and... there's was just something about him that really intrigued me. He was noble, loyal, brave, and just possessed all these desirable qualities I hadn't seen in anyone in a while. Chivalry was kinda dead to me until I met him. He held strong family values, and while he wasn't the deepest of thinkers (from what I did gauge), his good nature really made me respect him. 

SP- ESTP: I've dated one before, and while it was a train wreck in the end, it was one of the most exhillarating times of my life. As well as this, from what I've gathered, he wasn't the healthiest of people mentally, so it would be interesting to see what it would be like to have a relationship with a healthy ESTP. I wonder whether it would be any different. Maybe we just wouldn't click. Maybe things might be better. Who knows!

NT- ENTP or INTJ: I'm really torn here. Both have had a habit of attracting me almost instantaneously. I think it has a lot to do with this dark, brooding, mysterious quality they all seem to harbour. Perhaps it's just my idealistic nature, but I always sensed there was a lot more they were hiding away than they originally let on. Besides, intuitive thinkers are just mysteriously sexy by default. It just happens that ENTPs and INTJs would be a better match for me. 

NF- INFP, without a doubt. I'd never met an INFP before I met my current partner, and I really did miss out as much as I thought I would before he became a part of my life. There is this risk of there being a lack of growth as partners, due to having the same cognitive functions, but... things are just easy. We bounce off each other. We have often recounted how it feels like we are each other's conscience; echoing each other's thoughts while discussing anything and everything. It's like we share a brain or a mind or something! He presents a thought, and I either reaffirm it with more logic, or I question and present an alternative. Our train of thought run parallel, and sometimes, one of us can be one step ahead of the other to make better sense of the topic. This is the way we grow together, and I feel so privileged we can work in such a structured, yet beautifully chaotic manner.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

bluekitdon said:


> Check this out. HelloQuizzy.com: The Best Personality Type for You Test
> 
> I got ISFJ which is my wife's personality. So far so good.


I got INTJ. Which..... yeah. 

I really, really wish I would match better with xNTP, lmao. BUT I AM TOO SENSITIVE.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

INFJ here  

First off, the SJs. I'm not entirely sure what to choose here, as I really don't seem to feel attracted to any SJ types, at all... I do have a couple of friends who are SJ, but they're only friends to me for a reason. However, if I had to choose one, I think I'd go for the ISFJ. Every ISFJ I've met has been really sweet, and we've had a lot in common. They feel very gentle and understanding, but also smart enough to discuss (calm discussion!) quite a lot of things. We seem to share an interest in animals, books, art and love, which is quite alright  

Of the SP types I'd choose ISTP. I haven't met any ESTP (as far as I know) but Se-doms seem a bit too much for me... ESFPs are fun, my sister is one and I've worked with a few, they're often very pragmatic, which I like. But I don't think I could stand being in a relationship with them, they feel a bit flighty. The ISTP I know is actually one of the few I've felt that love-kind-of-connection with. His Ti was so cool as it was used with his Se, he could come up with the most weird, witty and quick comments on things. Comments I've never heard anyone else say. A true original. Also loyal to the core, I haven't met many who have accepted me just the way I am, like he did. He was very open minded. I think the bad thing could've been if we would've lived together, as he was quite sloppy and childlike, doing things on a whim, using plastic cutlery as doing the dishes was too much of a chore, and so on.

As for the NT's... I have dated an ENTJ, and um, I won't do that again. Seriously, they're really special and the energy between us was electric, but I think we could've ended up killing each other eventually, if we had stayed together. I also realised I'm not very fond of Te. Ugh. I got fed up with the "everyone should do as I think is right because I have calculated it and this number here proves that I'm right" attitude. I'd go like, "but sweetheart, we're discussing what movie to watch, do you have to be so deterministic?", then he'd go like "explain to me, logically, why it's wrong to decide which movie to watch using logix", and then I'd just give up. 

I've never met an INTP in real life, but I like them. They're definately a type I would've liked to date, if I was dating. Smart, interesting with the combination of Ti and Ne, they value their independence and don't push themselves upon me... Quite a lot like the ISTP but a bit deeper. 

As for ENTPs, I've heard they'd be the perfect match for me apart from ENFPs, but I've only met one briefly and then I had already met my ENFP fiance, so I didn't really look too deeply into it. He seemed interesting though, he had the guts to speak his mind in a context where I suppose most wouldn't, and that's pretty attractive. 

INTJ? No idea, my dad's one. I wrote a post on it, but um, I guess it would be cool to get to know one who isn't my dad... I don't think it'd be impossible, we have a lot of things in common so there's a good chance of mutual understanding and respect. As long as they don't go Te-monster-mode 

Alright, let's move on to the NF. Last, but not least, as they say. My fiance is an ENFP and I suppose I've struck the mother load, or jackpot, however you'd like to put it. We can talk for not hours, but days. The longest conversation we've had was 27 hours I think (if I recall correctly, which I probably do because I made a mental note for it, and I only do on special occasions). I love his Ne, it makes me feel like anything's possible, when combined with my Ni. It literally feels like we could rule the world, and that it would be great. Fi + Fe is good too, I think. Fi makes him very aware of his own emotions, and that's mostly a good thing. Sometimes it gets bad though, but it's mostly bad for himself, because he can get a bit mopy and self indulgent... But then my Fe can take care of his Fi, to bring him back up again. If it's strong enough to resist, that is, because sometimes Fe is greatly affected by the Fi of others. It's a trap you need to be wary of, or else it can turn into a downward spiral. 

Then we have the issue of Te/Ti. I suppose this is where we don't always get along... He uses Te, decides what is logically "right", and my Ti just has to put it to test, before I do something. He can't stand that, because Te is flawless - the numbers prove it. I'm exaggerating slightly here, but I suppose you get the picture...

Si/Se, not much of a problem, except from when my Se hurts his Fi. Sometimes I'm really unaware, for example: one he had cleaned the entire apartment, put flowers on the table, bought a box of chocolates and written a cute note. Did I notice? Nope. I was going on about something I had been thinking about during the day, then went to the window and looked outside. He, poor soul, had to lead me to the table, make me sit down so that I had the flowers right under my nose, before I noticed... I felt very bad about it, but I hope he realised that I did appreciate it, as soon as I noticed! 

And sometimes my Se is hyper aware, like when we go for walks. When I'm tired of thinking (that actually happens sometimes) my Se goes bananas, and I just want to binge eat, or I want to look at everything, like a kid at an amusement park. He doesn't appreciate that either, when he's going on and on about all his Ne ideas (anyone who knows an Ne-user would know that this is basically The Never Ending Story on repeat, but with different words). Then he doesn't like it when I interrupt his train of thought (NeTe) with "Oh, look what a cute rabbit!" or "It looks like that person needs help". 

I hope I summed it up alright. What I really wanted to say was, that I think ENFPs are my favourites, love-relationship-wise. But I like the other NF's as well, as friends at least (never been romantically involved with them).

PS. I noticed my post ended up being very long. Sorry! I like writing :/


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Jesus! Am I a Muslim man with four wives? That's so limiting! I exchange the women for four slots, because I need more flexibility with my choices, the sex included. I must be careful not to suffocate my introverts, they really need my absence, and my extraverts welcome my absence because they need variety. Which explains why I have four INTPs, three ENTPs and two ENFPs in one slot. Is it really necessary to explain my preferences? 

A. Department of Introversion

Slot 1

1. INTP E5 (with INTP and INTJ friends)
2. INTP E5 (with INTP and INTJ friends)
3. INTP E5 (with INTP and INTJ friends)
4. INTP E5 (with INTP and INTJ friends)

Slot 2

5. INFP (with INFP and INFJ friends)
6. F adviser

B. Department of Extraversion

Slot 3

7. ENTP E7
8. ENTP E7
9. ENTP E7

Slot 4

10. ENFP E7
11. ENFP E7

There is no Slot 5 available, so my court doesn't feature ISFP and ESTP E7. Horror of horrors, there is still no SJ! Perhaps I should vote for ISTJ? But my little Bohemian world is an NP world, and I don't want us to suffer.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

(Speaking as an INTJ)

Assuming that they are all the healthiest and best version of their types:

ESTJ: Certain ESTJs can be a nightmare, but others can be just awesome to be around. They are straightforward, not overly-sensitive or judgmental, don't take themselves too seriously, are objective, and it's just easy to be myself around them. They are also very willing to engage in intellectual conversation, which is not something I encounter much with other SJ types. 

ISTP: I really like ISTPs. I am attracted to their quiet confidence in their abilities and their proactive natures. They are good at picking their battles (live and let live mentality), remain objective, and have really great senses of humor (if they are observant and self-aware). They value their independence and I value my independence, so I feel like we would have a mutual understanding in that regard: neither one of us would be too needy or dramatic. And, speaking as a female, I find ISTP males to be really sexy XD

If I had to pick an NT type other than my own:
ENTP: Granted, ENTPs can be attention-seeking and full of themselves, but they have the ability to pull it off and be charming about it and make you love them for it. I admire their confidence and straightforwardness and their humor is very similar to mine. I feel like I click with ENTPs and that we understand each other's view of the world, if that makes any sense. I know other types can see them as arrogant or offensive, but I, again, admire their desire to be real with people. Plus, they could balance me out by pulling me out of my INTJ cave to experience the outside world for awhile XD

This one will be no surprise:
ENFP. Need I say more? We all know how great they are. The end.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Any person that is mature, rational, and with whom I share values and interests, would be viable. Anyone that chooses to date based on MBTI is on a fool's errand.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

My profile says I'm an INFJ, but I am currently considering the possibility that I might be an INTJ. 


SJ: If I have to pick one, I'd choose the ISFJs. It might be because I'm a Ni dom, but I don't like heavy Si very much, particularly when it's paired with Te. 

SP: I like SPs, they're all fun to hang out with, and I could easily see myself in a relationship with any of them, but I choose the ESFPs.

NT: Again, i like all of them, but would slightly prefer INTJs or ENTPs over the other two.

NF: I'll go with ENFPs or INFJs here. The other two NF types are ok too.


----------

